# Shaner S1 is here



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

My S1 arrived today from Shaner - absolutely beautiful! This guy does a great job and the guy Mark is great to talk to. 

Depending on how it feels - I can always send it back and upgrade it to an S2 - but figured I would start slow.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

What's a Shaner S1 :confused


----------



## JuniorCruzer (Mar 28, 2005)

ditto

Jon


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry for being obtuse. A Shaner S1 is a ported & polished throttle body. He uses the stock unit and opens it up for maximum airflow. I tried to up load pictures of it - no good. 

Just trying to get as much horse power as I can out of the car, without tearing the engine up.


----------



## JuniorCruzer (Mar 28, 2005)

sounds like a nice option. Where do we go to check out the work, and what does he charge?

Jon


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Since he is not an advertiser on this board - I don't think I can post his web address. Do a yahoo search on "Shaner S2performance". That will get you there.

The cost for the porting is on the site - ranges from $79 to $139, depending on what you want. There is a core charge also if you don't send him your TB.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Nobody is advertising, simply passing along info:

http://s2performance.net/

Very interesting...thanks RushHour! :cheers


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

*It is now on*

Thanks Groucho - 

Now if someone can tell me how to up load the pictures, I will show you what mine looks like. Every time I try to using the advanced features - the site tells me "Exceeds your quota by 97.6 KB". This is the file size - what am I doing wrong??? 

Tried uploading a few to the garage - 04 Mechanical - maybe they will hit there (screwed up and also uploaded a few exterior to 05 interior - so mods may want to move them to 04 exterior)

If I can attach the file to a PM - I will if any of you guys want it.


Update - put the throttle body on this morning - took a whole 20 minutes - took the car out for a long test drive. Damn - the throttle response is greatly improved and from seat of the pants - the car feels definitely quicker. Will be hitting ETown on the 28th to see what is will do.

Steve


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

When changing the throttle body, should you also / do you need to change the MAF?? Sorry in advance if this is a very obvious question. :cheers


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Palmer said:


> When changing the throttle body, should you also / do you need to change the MAF?? Sorry in advance if this is a very obvious question. :cheers


Palmer - the MAF should remain as is. There is a lot of controversy regarding using 3rd party MAF's. They appear to be a tuning nightmare and definitely not worth the hassle until you get in larger heads etc.


----------

